# Reverend guitars



## wingsfan (Aug 26, 2010)

Happy New Years all
I recently was at a guys home buying a sweet egnater cab I saw on kijiji. He let me test it with his Reverend Buckshot.
I only picked a few tabs and chords but was impressed by this guitar. I checked the reverend website and saw the six gun model.
I like my single coils.
Was looking for thoughts or opinions on this brand. I dont see alot of Ontario dealers that carry them but thats not
a big deal. If I want something bad enough I'll find it.
All thoughts and opinions appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

I've never played one I didn't like. They are Korean mfg. IIRC; and the build and component quality is excellent. Capsule Music in Toronto is a dealer, as is Boutique Tone in Monteal....there may be more closer to you. You may want to check this one out: http://store.boutiquetone.com/index.php?product=REV-6GUN-001&c=219


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Sherwood music in Kitchener carries them. 
They seem like pretty solid workmanship to me although I've never more than noodled with one. Some interesting models there too.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

My main guitar for 3 years has been a Reverend Flatroc. Best value out there. One of the many plus points of them are the killer pickups. The Revtrons in my Flatroc are amazing. I had a Charger 290 for a period as well (P90's) and it was a killer guitar. I can't recommend them enough.

The first Reverend import I owned I actually bought directly from them. Before they even had Canadian distributers.

If you look up my bands name from my signature on YouTube, there are some clips of me playing live with my orange Flatroc.


----------



## wingsfan (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks guys, six gun is on its way from montreal!! 
great input. 

cheers
wings


----------

